# Energy Efficient Reptile Bulbs



## Geckopolo (Jun 9, 2007)

Just a quick question does anyone know where/ if I can buy Energy Efficient Reptile Bulbs??? :notworthy:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

not aware of any myself, but from working at maplin I understand the process by which the bulb produces light results in lower temps, meaning less electricity is used in the chemical process. this being so, using energy efficient bulbs for heat ( I guess thats what you want) is a bad idea due to the temps being drastically insufficient.

just me 2 pence worth lol


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

he might want it for UV,


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

if so then i stand corrected. fancy enlightening us GeckoPolo?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i didnt no there was such a thing?


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

from your reptile shop there 1 in my viv a low energy reptiglo 10 uvb as the lizards don't need a spot bulb as the 1s i have arnt known to bask plus the 10.0 uvb flurescent uv tube as normal in there at other end.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

use energy efficient bulb just for lihhting, for basking and heat use spot bulbs!:no1:


----------



## Geckopolo (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks alphakenny1 thats the info i needed, reason was ive got 2 leopard geckos and the bulbs im using (exo terra 75/100w) use alot of electric ova a month and was just wondering wat the alternative wud be and whether theres any energy efficient bulbs on the market.


----------

